# corsair h 70 lüftersteuerung



## Kingbase (9. Mai 2011)

*corsair h 70 lüftersteuerung*

hallo zusammen,
ich bin dabei für nen bekannten nen silent sys zusammen zu stellen
es laufen mehrere VM's drauf, sonst nichts.


folgendes system 
p2 x6 1090 undervoltet
8b ddr3 1333 ripjaws
msi 870 g54
256gb vertex 3
350 watt be qieut netzteil
gedämmtes gehäuse
radeon 5450 passiv

ist soweit alles eingerichtet nur dass die mitgelieferten h70 lüfter sehr laut sind.
sie sind mit dem y-split kabel installiert, allerdings nur mit dem 3pin anschluss und nicht mit nem 4 pin anschluss.
wie bekomm ich die lüfter leiser bzw lautlos? geht es dass sie vom mainboard geregelt werden? oder muss ich wiederstände zwischenschalten und wenn ja welche (link?) andere ideen? weil passiv schafft es die h70 ja nicht nen undervolteten 1090 zu kühlen.

wollte ursprünlich nen yasya ohne lüfter und 2 auf 600umin drehende 120er einbauen, dies geht aebr nicht, da der pc versendet weden muss und der yasya zu schwer ist und mein kollege leider ein hardware noob ist.


----------



## Maneus Calgar (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: corsair h 70 lüftersteuerung*

nimm 2 noiseblocker pl2 und drossel auf 7V  schön leise und kühlt super

dazu kannste  sowas in der art nehmen Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » Lamptron 3in1 Fan-Silencer (5V, 7V, 12V)

edit:

ansonsten sind doch bereits wiederstände beim H70 dabei probier die doch erstmal


----------



## Falcon (13. Mai 2011)

*AW: corsair h 70 lüftersteuerung*

Im Handbuch des Mainboards nachgucken, ob das Board auch 3-Pin Lüfter via variabler Spannung steuern kann. Ansonsten entweder einen einfachen Adapter verbauen oder eine interne Lüftersteuerung mit Sensor, die automatisch steuert.


----------

